# They're HERE!!!



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I suppose I should be posting pictures since it IS the photo gallery, but just wanted to say that my new Solomons and greens have arrived and they are SPECTACULAR. Will posts photos once they've settled in.

Thanks TONS, April, for arranging shipping.

Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Shelley, can't wait to see the pics of the Solomons.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

let me see those famous solomons too


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Shelley. Would love to see pictures.

By the way, I know have a "black dragon eye discus" and its getting along fine with the others so far


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Waiting for pics Shelley and how about you Joseph a pic of this dragon eye?
Laurence


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

In case no one has mentioned it yet,
Dying to see some pics 
Cheers!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna go see those dragon eyes..pics are great..but bear in mind their colours will be alot better in a few days..they just traveled. 
think shelleys stilll at work..she had to take time off this morning to collect them..so..im sure they kept her for a detention. lol.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Since everyone asked sooooo nicely , here are shots of 3 of the newbies before they were shipped. They are still a little groggy and I'll probably keep the lights off for a couple of days, so hope these do until I can get my own posted.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

They are beautiful. Can't wait to see more pictures when there more settled in


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

top quality fish. the Soloman is huge.
where you got them from?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beeeeeoooootiful fish Shelley. Good score!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

soooooooo gorgeous! *drool and drools somemore!*

congrats on getting them!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

she got them from the master himself. 
the first guy who was accredited for breeding heckel to heckel and been breeding wilds etc since the early 80s. 
soon after about october i will be distributing his F1 wilds . some from those strains of wilds. and others. he is recreating the red turks..and wattley turks from scratch as alot of the red turks with straight lines and brilliants today are from alot of mixing and not consistant anymore. so back to basics. 
he doesnt sell wilds..it was an agreement..one time deal .


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice

Looking forward to seeing them in person


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelley you definately got the catch of the year.Just love those Solomans.
Laurence


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i want those fish..they were in my boxes...i love the spotty one..love her face. im sure shes a her. very sweet look to her. excellent shape . love all of them.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they're alright I guess. Too bad about the chipped eyes, beaked noses, pinched foreheads and gigantic eyes  Drove home in RECORD time this afternoon - I couldn't wait to see them. I just about came home at lunchtime 

And PLEASE don't wish any more females on me.....I am SO done with females.....NO MORE. Only boys in my tanks  She's most certainly a he.

I'll probably see you tomorrow. Have to see this dead guy everyone talks about


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

good come on down..we will have a party while april grooms dogs. .,i hope he comes..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish Shelley. 

Yes I'm late responding, I didn't realize that you had posted pics until Charles told me last night


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April - Solomon #2 is most definitely a FEMALE - drats!!!! The green with the red spots (yup, that's a GREEN) hasn't decided which team it's on  You jinxed me, dang you!!!!! With everything else going on in my life right now, spawning Solomons......, yup, JUST WHAT I NEED


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a problem everyone else would love to have.....hmmmm maybe some juvie Solomons in my cube in 6 months.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll put you at the front of the line, Gary


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Very nice fish Shelley.
> 
> Yes I'm late responding, I didn't realize that you had posted pics until Charles told me last night


If you remember, they were suppose to be going to you - that's the reason I bought the second one, but I don't know what ever happened with that plan. Oh well - I'm more than happy to keep them


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i knew she was a female.she had that sweet look to her. lol. .get her togeather with someone..and ill take the babies to raise. tell dale he sent the wrong fish..its breeding away..he couldve been using her..lol. wonder if she bred for him? most likely he figured she wasnt doing her part..so ditched her. lol.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> If you remember, they were suppose to be going to you - that's the reason I bought the second one, but I don't know what ever happened with that plan. Oh well - I'm more than happy to keep them


I'm out of room is what happened, unless you want a 3 or 4 for one trade


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

why is shellys name listed as "Na " ?? what did u i miss ??


----------

